# Other Languages > XML, HTML, Javascript, Web and CSS >  Compile VSCode source code into a single JS file

## SearchingDataOnly

I'd like to know how to use tsc (TypeScript Compiler) to compile VSCode's source code (typescript code) into a single JS file, and what configuration parameters need to be set? Thanks !

----------

